# AS labs



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone had any dealings with anabolic solutions? I've just acquired some of their gear. Verification on the website checks out. Just wondered if anyone had used this lab before? Cheers


----------



## drosa2004 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey mate I've just started a course of 50mg Dianabol by AS labs and I'm into my second week. What did you buy and how are you getting on with it?


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

drosa2004 said:


> Hey mate I've just started a course of 50mg Dianabol by AS labs and I'm into my second week. What did you buy and how are you getting on with it?


Mate, i've used sus and deca from AS, good gear, PIP not too bad. Also have clen from AS but i've not tried that yet.


----------



## drosa2004 (Jan 27, 2014)

That's good to know, I will keep posting my progress with the dbol. Although I'm only in my second week my bicep curls have gone up 2kg and my tricep pushdowns 5kg. So it looks promising.....


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

drosa2004 said:


> That's good to know, I will keep posting my progress with the dbol. Although I'm only in my second week my bicep curls have gone up 2kg and my tricep pushdowns 5kg. So it looks promising.....


Keep at it mate! Perseverance will bring results


----------



## GoBigOrGoHome (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry to jump in but I'm getting one rip for my next cycle in a few weeks. I can get AS Labs or Pro-Pharma.

My source has said the AS labs has a good bit of PIP but good results.... And then Pro-Pharma is cheaper.

Thanks


----------



## drosa2004 (Jan 27, 2014)

Will keep you informed on how I get on but it looks promising


----------



## chrissy_tee (Jul 28, 2008)

If everything is as gd as the clen and deca I've got from them then I shall make this my go to lab the clen I'm on 80mcg a day and is strongest I've ever had feels like when I was on 120mcg of ap clen. And just swapped to there deca from puro couple weeks ago and strength has gone through the roof while cutting.


----------



## br0wn13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Anyone had any dealings with anabolic solutions? I've just acquired some of their gear. Verification on the website checks out. Just wondered if anyone had used this lab before? Cheers


I used AS LABS TEST PROP for 10 days and the pip was unbearable! Swopped to alpha pharm test rapid no pip at all! Heard AS LABS mickey mouse stuff hence why I got it cheap I guess!

My friend who has taken liquorice allsorts wanted it so I gave him my other 10ml bottle and he said the pip was bad!

However your not taking PROP so may be ok... but I wont be using As labs again !


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

bump

apart from the PIP has anyone else got any issues like exreme swelling or abcesses? couple of mates locally were [email protected] but then there newbs to jabbing


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Tbol g2g , i finished of an test /masteron cycle with last 6 weeks of tbol. Wouldn`t mind trying the XXX ( dbol / anadrol / winny blend ) but i get bad acne as it is when on , so will prob stick to the tbol again next time


----------



## FstvlShredder (May 10, 2014)

Has anyone tried or heard anything on Anabolic Solutions Labs (AS Labs) TBOL?


----------



## HeadBanger666 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've tried their Turinabol with favourable gains and little side effects.

For me, this was one of the cleanest and productive orals I've used.

No bloating either!


----------



## HeadBanger666 (Jul 17, 2014)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Anyone had any dealings with anabolic solutions? I've just acquired some of their gear. Verification on the website checks out. Just wondered if anyone had used this lab before? Cheers


I've cycled their Win / Stan 50mg tabs, Test 400 and Tren all with favourable results - both gains and quality.

The fact that their policy is 'no minimum order' plus the effort put into their packaging and product is great.


----------



## Dommo7 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm looking to pick up some AS labs tbol this weekend.. A couple of you have said it's good stuff.. Anyone else?


----------



## ynwa (May 28, 2014)

Dommo7 said:


> I'm looking to pick up some AS labs tbol this weekend.. A couple of you have said it's good stuff.. Anyone else?


Im Currently using AS Labs tbol and im having great gains, no sides at all so far (fingers crossed)


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anybody tried their Test E ?? Jus done 1ml in ventrogluteal site and no pip atall.


----------



## aaronrispin (Mar 25, 2013)

Heard AS labs is absolute pony. Would not use.


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

aaronrispin said:


> Heard AS labs is absolute pony. Would not use.


Ah don't tell me that lol... Halfway through a 10 week course of test e, first bottle was biosira didn't think it was great now same supplier have me this stuff so was hoping it wud b a bit better as it looked more legit!? Time will tell!


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

aaronrispin said:


> Heard AS labs is absolute pony. Would not use.


Instead of hearing about it - why not try it 1st !!! Ive used a couple of times and they are bang on


----------



## aaronrispin (Mar 25, 2013)

HammerHarris said:


> Instead of hearing about it - why not try it 1st !!! Ive used a couple of times and they are bang on


I don't try labs with bad reviews


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> Instead of hearing about it - why not try it 1st !!! Ive used a couple of times and they are bang on


It's from a reliable source so hopefully it's g2g. Bottle looks legit and seen good reviews from their orals aswel just none on their test e!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

As far as I know this lab is honking. Loads of guys ran it at our place and it was cut badly giving pip which caused major issues (some had days off work) dbol was rubbish as was the serms they made. They may have changed but myself I wouldn't bother


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

1manarmy said:


> As far as I know this lab is honking. Loads of guys ran it at our place and it was cut badly giving pip which caused major issues (some had days off work) dbol was rubbish as was the serms they made. They may have changed but myself I wouldn't bother


Cheers pal I'll finish off this bottle anyway and see how I get on and give my 2 cents after me cycle....


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Byro89 said:


> Cheers pal I'll finish off this bottle anyway and see how I get on and give my 2 cents after me cycle....


Like I say bud might have changed! Still red labels with gold writing?


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

1manarmy said:


> Like I say bud might have changed! Still red labels with gold writing?


Yea pal looks proper has lot no. And exp. n all on it. Has the hologram on the bottle aswel so it looks like the effort was put into the packaging so in my opinion if they're gona go through all that hassle to make it look proper legit they would put the effort into the oil, quality and dosage wise? Or am I being naive?? Its only my first cycle so only getting used to what labs are good and how to suss the dodgey ones!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Byro89 said:


> Yea pal looks proper has lot no. And exp. n all on it. Has the hologram on the bottle aswel so it looks like the effort was put into the packaging so in my opinion if they're gona go through all that hassle to make it look proper legit they would put the effort into the oil, quality and dosage wise? Or am I being naive?? Its only my first cycle so only getting used to what labs are good and how to suss the dodgey ones!


Possibly mate like I say it may have changed now but the oils were awful for pop but if yours isn't then I'm assuming its sorted its self out lab wise!


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

1manarmy said:


> Possibly mate like I say it may have changed now but the oils were awful for pop but if yours isn't then I'm assuming its sorted its self out lab wise!


Yea hopefully anyway pal, now later last night and this morning I'd know I was after jabbing 1ml in me left ventro but it's not sore whatsoever!


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

It's straight from the same place as BSI. Who else do you know that makes 50mg Dbol (well claims to) There's Oxymetholone for that. :confused1:


----------



## marvy22 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeahhh As Labs Tbol is good. I had mine 25mg x 100 tabs and they were great.

My hunger kicked in fast and of course strength shot up.

Only thing is them is that when I was on a cycle I had chest pains and my heart beat fast. No other gear has done that to me.

I would still recommend them.


----------



## motar (Dec 25, 2014)

Extremely painful when injecting a guy in the gym was crying during his injection and very bad pip as well.


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just nearly finished a course of their Test E & Tren A. PIP off the tren is bad but not as bad as some of them are making out here it's okay after 10 min of walking round. Whopper gains ans strength off the Tren after week 1 and gets you ripped to bits even when diet isn't great! can't wait for next course!


----------



## Ridgers (Jan 12, 2015)

marvy22 said:


> Yeahhh As Labs Tbol is good. I had mine 25mg x 100 tabs and they were great.
> 
> How's it worked out for you? I've been looking at a course by Noble but my supplier seems to be having stock issues so aslabs is the alternative. Same as you I'm looking at 100x25mg, was thinking of 75mg ed. What you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ridgers (Jan 12, 2015)

How's it worked out for you? I've been looking at a course by Noble but my supplier seems to be having stock issues so aslabs is the alternative. Same as you I'm looking at 100x25mg, was thinking of 75mg ed. What you think?


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

Ridgers said:


> How's it worked out for you? I've been looking at a course by Noble but my supplier seems to be having stock issues so aslabs is the alternative. Same as you I'm looking at 100x25mg, was thinking of 75mg ed. What you think?


How much did you take a day? What were the gains like?


----------

